# USA [H] Julian and Series 1-4 [W] Welcome Amiibo



## Fussybear (Jan 6, 2018)

Hi everyone! At the moment I’m only looking for these WA cards. Thanks for your time! 

Edit: I do not have Julian anymore.

HAVE:

Series 1

SPECIAL
003 DJ K.K.
005 Kapp’N
006 Resetti
010 Pascal
011 Harriet
012 Redd
013 Saharah
014 Luna
015 Tortimer
016 Lyle
———————-
021 Portia
022 Leonardo
023 Cheri
025 Al
029 Rasher
030 Tiffany
031 Sheldon
033 Bill
036 Alli
038 Patty
039 Jitters
041 Quillson
042 Marcie
043 Puck
046 Winnie
047 Knox
048 Sterling
051 Opal
053 Limberg
054 Deena
058 Monique
059 Nate
060 Samson
063 Mint
066 Gruff
069 Bella
070 Biff
071 Yuka
074 Cobb
075 Amelia
079 Truffles
080 Eugene
083 Annalisa 
084 Benjamin
085 Pancetti
090 Axel
094 Cyrano
095 Peanut
098 Roald 
100 Walker

Series 2

SPECIAL: 
101 K.K.
105 Copper
107 Katie
111 Shrunk
113 Isabelle
116 Chip
————————
120 Ozzie
125 Gwen
127 Kitt
132 Vladimir 
139 Blaire 
141 Nana
146 Rodney
156 Gabi
163 ED
165 Filbert
169 Bud
171 Benedict
176 Sprinkle
180 Pecan
190 Vesta
192 Pango

SERIES 3

SPECIAL:
201 Rover
203 Tom Nook
206 Pete
208 Leif
209 Wendell
210 Cyrus
211 Grams
214 Don
215 Isabelle
217 Jingle
—————————-
220 Tabby
221 Kody
225 Ken
227 Rodeo
231 Elvis
233 Colton
235 Spork
239 Ricky
242 Ch?vre 
248 Hazel
249 Beardo
251 Chester
254 Greta
256 Diva
258 Daisy
260 Tammi
261 Tucker
262 Blanche
266 Joey
268 Buck
269 Bree
274 Flora
275 Hamlet
276 Astrid
282 Violet
284 Chadder
286 Cube
290 Caroline
291 Sparro
292 Baabara
298 Derwin
300 Chrissy

SERIES 4

Special:

312 Shrunk
315 Redd
316 Zipper
————————
326 Dizzy
331 Pashmina
337 Queenie
342 Bones
343 Annabella
347 Tammy
352 Rory
369 Sylvia
375 Becky
380 Kevin
381 Gloria
383 Hippeux
384 Margie
388 Maelle 
400 Robin

WA:
38 TAD
——————————————————

WANT: 

14 Ketchup
31 Bea
29 Julia
17 Ursala 

I am looking for other WA so if you have some it doesn’t hurt to make an offer ��


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi there, would you be interested in Spike? He's the only legit WA I have unless you want fanmades.


----------



## Fussybear (Jan 12, 2018)

Yeah, I’m interested! Out of curiosity what fanmades do you have? Also which cards are you interested in? I’ve traded some so I want to make sure I have what you’re looking for&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm interested in series 1,3 & 4 Isabelles, or at least 3 and 4.
The only fanmade I'm not especially attached to is Boris, he's not the prettiest fanmade ever, but he works.


----------



## Fussybear (Jan 12, 2018)

Haha okay I gotcha. 

Unfortunately, I believe I’ve traded those. Are there any others? I could trade a couple for him?


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jan 12, 2018)

Unfortunately those are the only ones I wanted, sorry.
Thank you though.


----------



## Fussybear (Jan 12, 2018)

I looked in my duplicates (sometimes I forget to transfer them) and I still have 2 Isabelle 113 &&  1 Isabelle 215.. if you’re interested still?


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jan 12, 2018)

Fussybear said:


> I looked in my duplicates (sometimes I forget to transfer them) and I still have 2 Isabelle 113 &&  1 Isabelle 215.. if you’re interested still?



I already have 113, but 215 I need. What type of ratio are you accepting for WA cards?


----------



## Fussybear (Jan 12, 2018)

I’m going to PM you so we can trade


----------



## Clumszy (Feb 6, 2018)

Interested in margie i have
What i have for trade :
255) Wolfgang
299)Francine
24)Kyle
150)Coco
246)Eloise
240)Deirdre
169)Bud
221)Kody
163)Ed
284)Chadder
67)Flurry
66)Gruff
128)Tom 
259)Stinky
166)Kitty
315)Redd
260)Tammi
232)Canberra
195)Hamphrey
204)Pelly
266)Joey
229)Cousteau
42)Marcie x2
206)Pete
276)Astrid
222)Miranda
111)Shrunk
17)Lottie 
106)Booker
289)Boomer
60)Samson
120)Ozzie
113)Isabelle

- - - Post Merge - - -

Interested in margie i have
What i have for trade :
255) Wolfgang
299)Francine
24)Kyle
150)Coco
246)Eloise
240)Deirdre
169)Bud
221)Kody
163)Ed
284)Chadder
67)Flurry
66)Gruff
128)Tom 
259)Stinky
166)Kitty
315)Redd
260)Tammi
232)Canberra
195)Hamphrey
204)Pelly
266)Joey
229)Cousteau
42)Marcie x2
206)Pete
276)Astrid
222)Miranda
111)Shrunk
17)Lottie 
106)Booker
289)Boomer
60)Samson
120)Ozzie
113)Isabelle


----------



## Fussybear (Feb 6, 2018)

Clumszy said:


> Interested in margie i have
> What i have for trade :
> 255) Wolfgang
> 299)Francine
> ...



Yeah I could trade her for Coco if you’d like. I’ll PM you!


----------

